# Silat Seni Gayong



## armasblankas (Nov 23, 2006)

Master Sultan Uddin, founder of IESA, will be helping Guru Bill Reed propagate the art of Silat Seni Gayong. As you all know, Guru Bill Reed is the representative for Silat Seni Gayong Amerika USA under founder Cikgu Sulaiman Sharif. Guru Bill Reed is based out of the East Coast and frequently travels to Malaysia, often taking groups of students for training. Master Sultan Uddin was initiated into Silat Seni Gayong under Cikgu Sulaiman Sharif as well as PUSAKA Gayong Malaysia under founder Cikgu Abdul Majid. Locations, dates and times for workshops will be made available at a later time.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2006)

Good stuff.  

Armas, have you had a chance to participate in Silat Seni Gayong yourself?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2006)

With what I have seen of Silat Seni Gayong I will say that it looks like a very good art.


----------

